# Decoy integrated light? Any info?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

YT looks like they may be producing an integrated headlight. Anyone know anymore? Maybe more manufacturers will be headed in this direction.


----------



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

If you really need a light, you have to buy a good one with it's own battery.

Integrated lights are never going to be enough because the output of the Shimano drive unit is very small. I think it's only 5V and 2A. That's OK for commuters and riding around town, not for MTB use.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Gotcha, that’s pretty dim news..


----------

